# Millionen europäischer Kundendaten aus Hotel-Buchungssystem gestohlen



## Newsfeed (26 August 2008)

Die Hotelkette Best Western wurde in Europa Opfer des bislang wohl größten Diebstahls von Kundendaten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

